

PSA: Use a CDN for external assets like HTML5shiv - acusti
http://www.acusti.ca/blog/2015/01/23/psa-use-a-cdn-for-external-assets-like-html5shiv/

======
acusti
Advice for web developers on how to easily use a free CDN for loading open
source external assets or any GitHub-hosted resource. It’s actually old news,
but I still see the HTML5shiv being included using the googlecode SVN repo
link (which is NOT a CDN), even on brand new websites.

